# Dark Chocolate Lowers Blood Pressure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dark Chocolate Lowers Blood Pressure, Research Finds ScienceDaily (June 28, 2010) – For people with hypertension, eating dark chocolate can significantly reduce blood pressure. Researchers writing in the open access journal BMC Medicine combined the results of 15 studies into the effects of flavanols, the compounds in chocolate which cause dilation of blood vessels, on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

